# 9/27/09 Hot Hot Chrome! W/PICS!!!



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally got my account activated after like 8 months!!! hahah Figured I'd post...

Outing Date: 9/27/09
Weather: cooler and winnndy 59-63
Air Temp: 59-63
Water Temp: 68-71
Water Level: high in the morning slowed down a lot by noon
Water Color: muddy-stained
Fish Species: steelhead
Pattern Fished: Minnows/sacs in the morn, green caddis nympth w/red head (HOT), nympths, wollys, minnow patters, single eggs.
Pattern Color: Pearl GREEN braid was on.
Fishing Quality: so so

Report: Hit a small trib today, water was higggh and muddy in the morning, couldnt hit anything for the seconnd day in a row on stinkbait except damn creekchubs and one tiny trout (minnows/sacs). The water level receded going into midday and we were able to spot out a NICE pod of fresh fish. Both my females (27" and 26") practically swallowed my green caddis nympth on the 2 or 3 flick. All fish were caught mid day in shallower water on the fly at least a 1.5mi from the mouth. GrEaT DaY! get out and CATCH THE DRIFT!! Cool Practice catch and release.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

..............


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

.............. sorry bout the huge pics...


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

i got it now........ haha


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, love the tiny trout 

And I guess I'll have to get started chasing steel more. Better tie up some caddis larva tho... were they red beadheads, or what?


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Clayton said:


> haha, love the tiny trout
> 
> And I guess I'll have to get started chasing steel more. Better tie up some caddis larva tho... were they red beadheads, or what?


large green caddis (large olive green pearl braid body) 
red flash head (no bead head though)
decent amount of red thread wraps, i wrap the body with the thread too making little bumps down the back of the fly. hope that helps

its one of my favorite murky water flies, shes hot :Banane54:

RRR


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great time. Nice job on the chrome.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

excellent report. well done. very thorough. the first serious Ohio report of the year with fish pics. thats what I like to see. congrats.

heading out tomorrow myself. hope to do the same.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Rocky

Great job on the fish, pics and the report. Keep it up.

Lima Eyecatcher
Jim


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Better get some laces for those boots buddy! Nice feesh!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> Better get some laces for those boots buddy! Nice feesh!


haha those are my old timberlands!!! My girlfriend stole my car with my wading boots in the trunk  lol at least she remembered to leave my fly rod  hahaha

The timbs actually worked fine for the day

RRR

Tom, I think were friends on Facebook (Ray Fierst) lol, lemme know if your ever fishin the alley!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good job Ray, give me a call this weekend.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

that's it i am going tomorrow i'm sick of whining about this rain i will look in the shallows. nice job man.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

good job dude! Nice fresh fish.... I like the little guy too!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> Good job Ray, give me a call this weekend.


Hey Bob, I will be out all weekend from Friday-monday so i'll defiantly will give you a call! Lookin forward to this weekend for sure.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Ray keep us posted. I never fished stellhead yet. I realy want to get one this year. I'm gonna fish the rocky river a lot. Thanks


----------

